# Na, wer kennt den hier???



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Na, wer kennt den hier???​*
Es gibt ja immer wieder Fänge, da wundert man sich selbst als "erfahrener" Angler, aber im Anglerboard findet man ja (fast) alles...

Wie bei dem Fang im Foto zum Beispiel:






Der Tipp dazu:
Süßwasser, europäisch......

Nu ratet mal schön (und die es im anderen Thread schon gesehen haben - nicht gleich ausposaunen) ;-))

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Ist das der Fisch, der auch nachts über Wasser fliegen kann #t???
Habe gelesen, will aber nicht ausposaunen ...


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Dank Fischerprüfung und schönen Bildern (keine Fotos) in Angelzeitschriften vor Jahren scheine ich die Antwort zu wissen.
Gabs ganz ganz früher ja ach bei uns in den Gewässern.
Das Bild ist nicht optimal, aber das Markante, die langen Brustflossen kann eigentlich nur ein. ..... sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Ich sag nur määääh


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Das schöne an dieser Fischart: Wenn man die Merkmale der Fischart kennt, ist sie unter keinen Umständen mit einem anderen Fisch zu verwechseln. Ganz tolle Tiere - hab ich leider auch noch nie gefangen


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Ich muss zugeben, den habe ich nicht aufm Zettel, musste daher erst mal googeln!
Wegen der extremen Brustflossen und der Körperform, habe ich zuerst an einen "fliegenden Fisch" gedacht?
Da ich aber noch nie im Donauraum gefischt habe, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass mir sowas noch nicht an die Angel ging.

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur määääh



Ach, der Fisch gibt die Milch für den Käse?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, den habe ich nicht aufm Zettel, musste daher erst mal googeln!
> Wegen der extremen Brustflossen und der Körperform, habe ich


Hätt ichs nicht um anderen Thread gefunden - ging mir genauso ;-))


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

und ich find noch nicht mal den anderen trööt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ach, der Fisch gibt die Milch für den Käse?



Das wäre ziemlich ekelig, wenns so wäre


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Ich hätte es definitiv nicht gewusst. Ich war erst bei Güster oder Zope, aber hätte alles nicht gepasst. Hut ab, wer das ohne Hilfsmittel gewusst hat !


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur määääh



Das ist niemals ein Schaf :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte es definitiv nicht gewusst. Ich war erst bei Güster oder Zope, aber hätte alles nicht gepasst. Hut ab, wer das ohne Hilfsmittel gewusst hat !


Genau!!


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Kenne ich nicht, nie gesehen#c


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Hallo,

das ist eine Ziege oder Sichling.
Bewohnt die Ostsee, das Schwarze- und Kaspische Meer sowie die Zuflüsse dazu, Haffe und Lagunen. In der Donau vereinzelt bis Passau, im Plattensee (Balaton) häufig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (und die es im anderen Thread schon gesehen haben - nicht gleich ausposaunen) ;-))


na immerhin ne gute Stunde hats gehalten ;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Lajos wird wegen vollständiger Spaßbefreiung, Spielverderberei, Besserwisserei und Petzerei etc. gesperrt!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Lajos wird wegen vollständiger Spaßbefreiung, Spielverderberei, Besserwisserei und Petzerei etc. gesperrt!




Hallo,

also Leute, ihr habt wohl bei dem Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung geschlafen.|rolleyes

duck und weg

Lajos


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Holy goat, was sind das denn für Biester...

Die Frage ist nun, ist das Ziege oder Bock? Unabhängig von den langen Brustflossen dachte ich beim ersten Blick auf das Bild, bei der Afterflossenschränkung-das kann nur ein Ziegenmilchner sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Leute, ihr habt wohl bei dem Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung geschlafen.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



grins - ich bin stolz auf alle anderen - normalerweise dauert das max. bis Posting 3....

Und das war doch schon ok nu nach über ner Stunde ...


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

Ich habe, außer in Büchern, in 51 so einen Fisch genau einmal tot gesehen und das war in Ungarn. Also wer den nicht auf Anhieb erkennt, der muss sich wirklich nicht dafür schämen!


----------



## Kami One (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ach, der Fisch gibt die Milch für den Käse?


... und Wolle für flauschig fischige Pullover. [emoji23]

Habs auch schon gelesen und war wegen den Flossen gedanklich bei fliegenden Fischen.


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... das ist eine Ziege...



kannte, kenn ich und werde nicht kennen. 

werds mir aber merken als erdowahnfisch :m

frage: hat die was mit chimären zu tun, so rein familiär???


anmerkung: als ich die fischerprüfung hätte machen müssen (ohne übernahme weil vor '72) dann wäre ich dumm nach wels, huchen, zander gefragt worden. klüger hätten die mich nach marlin, dentex und so gefragt.

ist schon ein elend mit dieser 'sportfischerprüfung', diese praxisbezogenheit...#d


ps: wichtigste frage: ist die ziege geschützt und wenn ja, wie schmeckt die :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Jose schrieb:


> ps: wichtigste frage: ist die ziege geschützt und wenn ja, wie schmeckt die :vik:




Mein Bauch (Dr. Gerd) sagt: "Grätenreiches Fleisch von wenig gutem Geschmack"

Interessanter: Der Fisch muß früher ein zyklisches Massenauftreten in der Donau gehabt haben-alle 7 Jahre-und diese Tatsache wurde als ein Kriegsvorzeichen angesehen!

Wo kam das Biest gleich noch?:q


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Jose schrieb:


> ps: wichtigste frage: ist die ziege geschützt und wenn ja, wie schmeckt die :vik:



Hallo,

in Bayern ganzjährig geschützt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo kam das Biest gleich noch?:q


Balaton...

Da muss es einen recht guten Bestand geben, hatten wir schon mal hier ne Ziege ausm Balaton (vor 2, 3 Jahren, wenn ich das noch richtig weiss)

Und die scheinen auch zu räubern, der eine ging auf Gufi, der hier wohl auf nen Ukel..

Da seht ihr mal, was ihr im Anglerboard noch alles lernen könnten.
 .:q:q:q


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Na, wer kennt den hier???*

das ist ein Alien, da geh ich nicht Angeln


----------

